# Feces ID



## refields (12 mo ago)

Can somebody help me ID the likely animal?











Thank you.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

where are you ?


----------



## refields (12 mo ago)

Woodstock, NY


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Racoon maybe. Be very careful. If it is racoon then it may contain some serious parasites.


----------



## refields (12 mo ago)

Thank you joed. The turds are about 1/2" to 1" long


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Look up - Bat?


----------



## refields (12 mo ago)

No evidence of bats. Just wood joists and flooring, no ledges, caves, claw marks or hidey holes.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Maybe this site can help.


https://icwdm.org/identification/feces/scat-id/


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

refields said:


> The turds are about 1/2" to 1" long


That might be small for racoon. maybe a squirrel?


----------



## RickRick (Aug 6, 2018)

Squirrel poop doesn’t usually have that long thin part at the end. Sounds too big to be mouse poop. My vote is bat pool.


----------



## eastofmidnight (12 mo ago)

refields said:


> Can somebody help me ID the likely animal?
> 
> View attachment 680676
> 
> ...


perhaps possum . . . a trail camera would solve it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@refields any updates?


----------

